# neeed bluetooth file transfer program



## dashang (Apr 7, 2012)

guys ASAP ITS URGENT !! i need program for transfering files from pc to pc or pc to mobile . Any kind of language will do . and i need code as less as possible


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2012)

Following code can be helpful to send files from PC to a windows mobile or vice versa.
(that's the best I can find from the first page of google results)

Language: C#


```
string fileToSendToDevice = @"C:\Text.txt";

    OpenNETCF.Desktop.Communication.RAPI rApi = new OpenNETCF.Desktop.Communication.RAPI();

    if (!rApi.DevicePresent) return; // no active sync
    if (!rApi.Connected) rApi.Connect();

    if (!File.Exists(fileToSendToDevice)) return; // file not found

    rApi.CopyFileToDevice(fileToSendToDevice,
        Path.Combine(@"\My Documents\", Path.GetFileName(fileToSendToDevice)));
```

Source: *stackoverflow.com/questions/478571...-windows-mobile-and-from-windows-mobile-to-pc


----------



## dashang (Apr 8, 2012)

its by using web service ...i need to transfer via bluetooth ..if possible send me full code


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 9, 2012)

Homework?


----------



## dashang (Apr 9, 2012)

its for file completion , one experiment is there in our file so create program in any language , for transfering of files via bluetooth. 
       Please send a program


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 9, 2012)

I found this on SO Bluetooth Transfer on Android, but you should give attribution to others' code.


----------

